# Road to the US Pan Car Championships 2006



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

I was going to hold this announcement until May but having discussed with Dawn from ROAR...this is too good to hold onto for that long:

For 2006, the US Pan Car Championships will become a regional series. Here is the breakdown:

20 qualifying races (10 onroad 10 oval)
8 classes (10th pan stock and modified, 12th pan stock and modified, 10th oval stock and modified)
5 regions (Northeast, Northwest, Southeast, Southwest and Central)
Everyone who enters AND competes at one of the 20 regional races is eligible to go to the championship finals BUT you cannot race outside your region (this is to avoid "cherry picking") or you will face stiff penalties
Top 3 finishers in each class in each region will be given highest seeding priority for the USPCC finals

TO ALL, THIS IS NOT A ROAR SANCTIONED EVENT. PAN CAR, UNFORTUNATELY, IS NOT A ROAR CLASS BUT THERE IS GROWING INTEREST IN BECOMING BIGGER AND PART OF ROAR.



I spoke to Dawn and she wanted to help with garnering greater exposure for the pan car classes (10th and 12th) and so we are working together to form a "pan car committee" which will be made up of 7 racers who have raced pan car for more than 1 year. We will get together and compose rules and forward them to the ROAR competition director. The USPCC will be governed by these rules.

If you have raced pan car for more than 1 year and would like to be a part of this committee, please post here and then PM me your information so I can work on planning the first online meeting (which will take place over the summer)


----------



## Kenny B (Feb 21, 2003)

I am assuming that the "rules" will be for the running of the event and not changing the established rules for already setup for the classes (i.e. oval 19-turn modified, 1/12th scale, etc.)?

I would also strongly suggest that of the seven the chairs of the oval committee and the onroad committee be there for uniformity. 

Kenny B
ROAR ExComm


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Oh of course...we arent trying to reinvent the wheel here. And I have no problem with the heads of the oval and onroad committee being a part of the seven because Im sure they have raced pan cars for at least 1 year (heck they have probably raced them for about 10 or more) All I need is to have their info PMd to me


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Now Kenny, Dawn just told me that I have erred. I wasn;t saying that this was already sanctioned. What I was trying to say is that we are being helped along in an effort to take steps to get the class sanctioned in the future. The committee is the first step in that. I apologize for the misstatement


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

We are hoping to get things going at the local level in the remainder of this year so tell the tracks that you think would want in on this that we are trying to get the local and club racing base going at their track. Any other questions about it need to be directed to my bud Brad Davis at [email protected] He is out this weekend buyt when he gets back Im sure he will have LOTS of information that would be most helpful. 

Again (For Kenny B's sake), this is not to say that this is a ROAR sanctioned event. This is a step towards hopefully getting pan cars (specifically 1/10) as a ROAR sanctioned class again in the future.


----------



## captain11 (Jul 1, 2003)

What do you mean pan car is not a roar class. Where did you get your information from. ROAR just held the nats for pan car last week.


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Edit: double post please delete this one


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

> What do you mean pan car is not a roar class. Where did you get your information from. ROAR just held the nats for pan car last week.


10th scale pan car bud. when people refer to pan car, they are talking about 10th scale pan car which was run as an exhibition class last year but hasn't been a fully recognized ROAR class since 2001 or 2002 I believe


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

ROAR still has 1/10 pan car (called CanAm/GTP/WSC & GT/GT1/TransAm) class listed in their rule book with specs for the class (page 48 of the current rule book). Just because it hasn't been run recently doesn't mean it is not a recognised class.


----------



## Rickity Racer (Feb 21, 2004)

Am I missing something? Pan Car? Isn't that what has been run at the ROAR Paved and Carpet Oval Nationals for the last 15 years? If not than what have we been racing on oval? Sure glad ROAR might consider that as a potential class.


----------



## captain11 (Jul 1, 2003)

Thats what i thought too unless he's talking about running on road with a pan car. And in that case I don't think anybody makes a pan car for turning right any more and I don't think there is any interest in it neither.


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Yes I meant 10th pan car road course and here are a few companies that still make these kinds of cars:

http://www.teamassociated.com/shust...ogHub/kitl2.htm
http://www.corallyusa.com/istar.asp...%2Easp%3Fa%3D29
http://www.hyperdriveracing.com/10scale/4500.cfm
http://www.corallyusa.com/istar.asp...%2Easp%3Fa%3D29

There may be others but those immediately come to mind


----------



## captain11 (Jul 1, 2003)

Like hankster said it's still recognized by roar. I just think there is no interest in the class any more. Everybody seems to have gone to touring cars now. I see some 1/12th scale pan car racing around here sometimes but not on a regular basis. But none the less I wish you luck in trying to bring it back.


----------



## David Root (Sep 5, 2002)

I don't know about the rest of the world, but I race pan car. I race in the touring car class. The thing is about 12 ounces lighter, much less drive train drag and is faster. It rarely breaks and is a blast to drive. Simple and Inexpensive. It LOOKS like a real race car instead of mom's grocery wagon.


I love it.


----------



## captain11 (Jul 1, 2003)

David do you race against the four wheel drive touring cars or in a pan car type class and where do you race it. Have not seen them raced around here in a long time.


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=145&perpage=30&pagenumber=1 Here you can find a pretty good number of guys like David who still run their pan cars

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=33200 Here too


----------



## David Root (Sep 5, 2002)

Captain11,

I race in the touring car class. I am not too good of a driver, but enjoy the pan car because its easier to maintain and much cheaper. One place I race in the winter on the carpet, they classify me as a ORPC on road pan car, the other place I race in the summer, I just run with the TCs in their class. 

I am going to keep racing pan cars in hopes they catch on. It would happen faster if I was a top notch driver. I know the car is faster and can handle better than a TC, but I just race for fun and don't take it too seriously. A little like a 1/12, easier to drive and of course 6 cells.


----------



## captain11 (Jul 1, 2003)

Dave
Glad to see you have a place to run your car, just a little suprised to see anybody still running these cars. I havn't seen anybody run that class in years. Around here they still run 1/12th scale pan but even thats a little slow. Keep running your car and maybe others will see how fun they are and will join you. So have fun and lotsa luck.

uspancarchamps
Don't take me wrong just don't see that class run in this area anymore. Just think your in for a up hill battle. Misunderstood you at first when you said pan car me being an oval guy. but anyway best of luck in bringing back the class.


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

We need guys like Dave and possibly yourself to bring their cars out and shake em down and show people just how much fun it can be to run this class. that is what we are going for primarily at this point, getting the groundwork laid on the club and local level


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

what about 19 turn oval?? this is one of the hottest classes... some of the biggest names in the industry run 19 turn pan... al i saw was stock and mod?? stock and 19 turn are the two largest classes, at any oval event...Mod isnt small, but not as large as the other two...


----------



## JW Housley (May 21, 2002)

*Class*

Burbs is correct........


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

burbs said:


> what about 19 turn oval?? this is one of the hottest classes... some of the biggest names in the industry run 19 turn pan... al i saw was stock and mod?? stock and 19 turn are the two largest classes, at any oval event...Mod isnt small, but not as large as the other two...


 I will take it into consideration. We will be opening for proposals for 2006 regional sites later this month, to allow for maximum time for tracks to get their stuff together (and because waiting a year would really cramp potential interest) but we will be keeping a close eye on tracks and their pan car racing programs because that will affect which tracks we award races to this summer


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

SCH ran a ROAR Oval Regional last spring. If I were USPCC's, I would NOT tie in with ROAR. ROAR already has Oval racing... (Although they could use some fresh ideas from someone hungry as you) ...for the USPCC - That seems to be a conflict of interest, and selling out? I would make a "go" of what you are trying to establish - another Sanction body... Just seeing the USPCC in this thread drops any creditability. To me, it is like a small company wanting to get "bought out" by a larger one. My 2¢ = stick your ground or liquidate.


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

You have PM Mike...USPCC ain't goin anywhere...and definitely not under the ROAR umbrella...


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

I wanted to let anyone concerned know that the USPCC is not nor will they anytime in teh near future pursue a ROAR sanction. After all teh issues that ROAR is undergoing, with changes in the rules and administration and the overall negative PR, it woudl likely do more harm than good for us so we will remain independent and probably will remian so until such time as I can't or won't do this anymore (which will not come for a very long time I pray).


----------



## John Stranahan (Aug 7, 2006)

Glad to see some interest developing in a 1/10 on road pan car class. I found this to be a very good car to run brushless motors and LiPo batteries as the drivetrain is very efficient. The motors don't have thermal shutdowns in the summer. The brushed motors don't fry. You don't have to down voltage to 5 cells. They love a long track. They are as fast as fourwheel drive 200 mm Nitro touring cars. Here is another link to a thread. There are a couple of videos of both a narrow pancar and a wide pan car going for a couple of laps. Use the search function for videos. I placed your first post in this thread with a link to here. A couple of other pans are still available. CRC Pantoura. Darkforce adjustable narrow (wide) pan. I have links in the first post of the thread below to cars, tires, bodies etc.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=127484&page=1


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

yeah...the USPCC is dead...for now...hopefully while I finish school I can think about how to make this one of the best new series in RC. I'll experiment on a smaller scale or at the very least work out the best way to make this sort of thing work. I am still open to suggestions of course [email protected]


----------

